# Custom ROM's + New Radio = Better Battery Life?



## BrianMigs (Sep 14, 2011)

Can anybody here explain how Custom ROM's and newer radio's will result in better battery life for the Droid Bionic? I know apparently Thunderbolt users are able to achieve much better battery life with a ROM such as Cyanogen, and after they flash a new radio to the phone.

Once the Bionic has the optioned to be de-Blurred, and possible new radios are realased, realistically, should I be expecting anything new in terms of battery life for the phone? Thanks!


----------



## markhamr (Jun 15, 2011)

There will likely be gains when new roms are made that optimize the code as well as if they are able to get other things such as different governors and under-volting working. As far as radio, if its like all of Moto's VZW phones since D1, we will be limited to the current radio and any future ones released in updates unless the bootloader is unlocked.

That being said, Motorola phones are already known for their battery life and we may not seen the tremedous gains that many others such as the TB have seen they started off from poor battery life.


----------

